# 12 large tomatoes = how many cups?



## DENALI

Is there an in general guide to how many large medium small anything(s) convert to cups? I have a recipe calling for 12 large tomatos but all i have are small so i need to know how many cups it would equal out to. Thanks


----------



## judylou

Cut how? Chopped? Diced? Makes a difference. A very rough estimate is 1 medium tomato equals 1 cup chopped.

It is often easier to figure out how many cups are needed in the context of the recipe by comparing the amounts to each other. Can you post the recipe?


----------



## DENALI

Sure its this one http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/green-tomato-relish/Detail.aspx I am actually needing 24 large maters worth. Thanks


----------



## suitcase_sally

Fill a quart measuring cup with water to the half-way mark (2 cups). Drop in a tomato of the size that you have and see how far up the water line goes. This will tell you how big a "1 cup tomato" is.


----------



## judylou

Do you have a scale where you can weigh the tomatoes? The tested and approved recipe for this calls for 10 pounds of small hard green tomatoes. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/green_tomato_relish.html

If not and you want to use your recipe instead then going by the old rule of 1/3's, I would use approximately 36 small green tomatoes. That would 'probably' be safe since green tomatoes are more acidic.

But it is the very large amount of low acid onions in this recipe that concerns me. It is out of proportion to all the rest of the ingredients, especially to the relatively small amount of vinegar. But it is your choice.


----------



## DENALI

judylou said:


> Do you have a scale where you can weigh the tomatoes? The tested and approved recipe for this calls for 10 pounds of small hard green tomatoes. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/green_tomato_relish.html
> 
> If not and you want to use your recipe instead then going by the old rule of 1/3's, I would use approximately 36 small green tomatoes. That would 'probably' be safe since green tomatoes are more acidic.
> 
> But it is the very large amount of low acid onions in this recipe that concerns me. It is out of proportion to all the rest of the ingredients, especially to the relatively small amount of vinegar. But it is your choice.


Thanks for the feedback. I will use the one you linked as it looks very similar and i would rather be safe than sorry!


----------

